#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [公益] 2018年9月15日，WORLD CLEANUP DAY世界環境清潔日

## 狼王白牙

請支持這位畫家、在 *DeviantART 網站上看見她畫的主題圖*　　這位畫家的圖每日更新



2018年9月15日uWORLD CLEANUP DAY世界環境清潔日，全球公民將為環境垃圾問題站出來！從紐西蘭到夏威夷，跨越24個時區，串連全球150個國家、號召全世界5%人口參與，在9/15當天進行大規模清掃活動。 邀請您，留一天給地球，加入這場世界最大型的公民行動！

▶全球最大公民盛事WORLD CLEANUP DAY

    目標在2018年的9月15日召集150個國家參與，並驅動全球5%人口在當天進行大規模清掃活動。
    此項活動被列為聯合國的永續發展計畫之一。
    此項活動將達成9項聯合國永續發展目標。

＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝

世界地球清洁日 你随手丢下的垃圾可能是动物“死亡陷阱”


2017年3月，一只地毯蟒爬进鸡舍，误吞下了两只假鸡蛋，最后被紧急送医。兽医为这条叫做Samson的蟒蛇打了麻醉剂，在它的气管内塞进导管帮助其呼吸，最后用润滑油才终于从它的肚子里取出了塑料鸡蛋。这条地毯蟒来自澳大利亚的布里斯班。


2018年4月，印尼巴厘岛，一群白鹭在垃圾堆中翻找毛毛虫和飞虫。据当地人介绍，白鹭的出现能帮助减少垃圾的臭味。 


2018年5月，泰国一只珍稀白颊长臂猿在被关在堆满塑料瓶的铁笼中整整10年后，终于获救。这只可怜的长臂猿名叫Thong，被泰国野生动物基金会（ildlife Friends Foundation Thailand）发现时，已经在一个狭小的铁笼中被锁了整整10年，笼子中堆积着成堆的塑料瓶，以及腐坏的食物。10年间，这个可怜的小家伙仅依靠着别人扔进这里的塑料器皿中的水和食物过活，令人十分心疼。


2018年6月，英国格兰切斯特，一只牛在垃圾中翻找食物。 


2018年7月，西班牙潜水教练Roger Milln在布拉瓦海岸滨海托萨小镇海域带领游客潜水时，捕捉到了令人心痛的一幕：一条小鱼被困在一只一次性手套中无路可逃。


2013年3月，美国加州Moss Landing，一只小海獭竟然在吃饼干的塑料包装袋，幸好它的妈妈及时发现，哄着它把嘴里的垃圾吐了出来。

----------


## 月下白狐

人類的垃圾污染真是太恐怖了。
但更恐怖的是歐美等已開發國家還把自己的垃圾強行送去落後國家，讓他們和當地的環境受害。

----------

